# Radius ceiling



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

This is to get Vinyl on it I will post when finished.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

What kind of vinyl?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Like a decorative look? Or like vynal lettering materials? Or vynal faced wall paper with or without a pattern?


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

The ring is getting a gray paint the lid is getting a white textured vinyl with glitter


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Interested in seeing what that^ looks like.

Take extra pics, give us close-ups to panoramic.

Neat way to start the year. Keeps things interesting, jobs like these.


----------



## Underdog (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like it will be a while, I subscribed so I don't miss it.


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)

Here it is complete.The glitter on the vinyl does not show up on the pics well or in person for that matter.It is very subtle.This was a new built and we had three existing radius to do as well.Two were smaller,one was about the same size with a much deeper soffit with two columns running up through.That one was a treat to trim,I was up to my armpits trying to reach the edge of the radius.I'll get pics of that one as well.[ATTACH






]68602[/ATTACH]


----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## nogg (Aug 23, 2007)




----------

